# T.w.i.t



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Tatuaje Whore In Training! LOL! Thats what I decided to call it because compared to "Seegarfan's" collection mine is nothing, but its a start!  I couldn't decide between the two so I had to get both! The cigars came from two different vendors and one of the boxes (Artisitas) suffered damage! I think they are a total loss but i still took pics of them! They are sending me a new box tomorrow. The boxes came in smelling great especially the Unicos! You know that smell of fresh mushy cedar when you walk into a walk in humidor, well that how these smell!!!!! :dribble: Enjoy the pics :biggrin:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow awsome


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

they look great despite the damage
and oh how i love that humi smell!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

come ON.

:dribble:

I love them things!


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

Do you have to return the other box?


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I love ****.:dribble::dribble:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Bravo Louis, BRAVO! That's what I'M talkin' about 

CD


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks like Pete needs to come up with a padded bra to ship those Tat's in. Ok - someone had to say it.

Nice score Lou - and thanks for the pr0n!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

baldheadracing said:


> Do you have to return the other box?


If they are loss and you don't have to return...I wouldn't let them go down without a fight. I've been known to fight a busted wrapper. I had some Padillas that arrived busted. Fight the good fight eh!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

they look very good from here


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

elmomac said:


> If they are loss and you don't have to return...I wouldn't let them go down without a fight. I've been known to fight a busted wrapper. I had some Padillas that arrived busted. Fight the good fight eh!!


You know, I wonder what they will do with them when they get them back. Do you guys think they are going straight in the trash? I hope not! I hope they at least try to smoke them or something. Or maybe they will send them back to where they got them from! Who knows! If they are trash bound, I'll keep them and fix the wounds some how. 
I dont want to call and ask, then come across like some kind of Tatuaje thief or begger/pig!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

My local B+M has an account and will be carrying the tatuaje line.Nice stash of the tats!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very impressive! They look very tasty.


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

that is a beautiful site man


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice! Too bad about the damage though.


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

Great Score!

I know what you say about the smell of these beautiful sticks when you crack open a new box. I love those Unicos. 

Where did you score the cool hat? I HAVE TO HAVE ONE!!!!!!

LMK, where I can get one! Please!

Mark


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

seegarfan said:


> Great Score!
> 
> I know what you say about the smell of these beautiful sticks when you crack open a new box. I love those Unicos.
> 
> ...


http://www.newhavanacigars.com/Tatuaje_Nation_Trucker_Hat_p/tat-nation-trucker-hat.htm


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

LouZava said:


> http://www.newhavanacigars.com/Tatuaje_Nation_Trucker_Hat_p/tat-nation-trucker-hat.htm


Thank you!

Mark


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

What they do is hand 'em out to less fortunate souls who can't afford a Tatuaje. So really the only loss is theirs. It's all about quality control folks, quality control!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

SWEET man is my mouth watering. Brings back memories of 2007 for me. That is about all I smoked in 07 was Tat's and Illusione's. Flint


----------



## pauldesnoyers (May 4, 2007)

Your cutter should take care of that damage...too good a smoke to go to waste!


----------

